# New P



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi all,
Just picked up another Serra last night
Not sure exact species though, but anyway just wanted show you all.
What do you think.

Thanks,
R.T.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

not sure but im gonna guess eigmanni


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

whats wrong with his eye?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He looks like an S. eigenmanni to me.









_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Nothing is wrong with his eye.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice P


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

its eye looks weird. I am guessing stress?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

GN121406 said:


> its eye looks weird. I am guessing stress?


It looks like his eye was moving when the pic was snapped.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Winkyee, your right..
He was moving and his eye rolled back a little when i was taking the pics..

Thanks to all for the comps and Id help..

R.T.


----------

